# Which is the best Android Phone to go for under 12,000-13,000



## whoru007 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I want to purchase new android smart phone under the budget of Rs. 12,000-13,000 can anyone suggest me a good mobile.

My preferences,
Probably a large capacitive display.
Latest or upgradeable Android OS. 
I can also look for 10k phone if feature are almost same.
Must be cool in looks and good built quality.
Good post sales support in *Mumbai*.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 18, 2011)

LG Optimus One or Samsung Galaxy 551


----------



## coolest111 (Jan 18, 2011)

dell hve also its smart phone arnd 10k have a look....


----------



## PraKs (Jan 18, 2011)

LG Optimus One slows down heavily if you open 2-3 apps at a time.

Confirm before you take.


----------



## sam_azad (Feb 8, 2011)

i think motorola quench xt5 is also a good buy for 13k.
what do u say...me too is looking to uy one woth the same rig..!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ Android 2.1 (no further update as Moto confirmed) & doesn't looks good. if these 2 points can be ignored, go for Motorola XT5.

but LG Optimus one is still a better handset, sans the 5Mp cam + flash (maybe useful for some)


----------



## sam_azad (Feb 10, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ Android 2.1 (no further update as Moto confirmed) & doesn't looks good. if these 2 points can be ignored, go for Motorola XT5.
> 
> but LG Optimus one is still a better handset, sans the 5Mp cam + flash (maybe useful for some)



are u sure that moto will not provide android updates in future...??
please let me know ..and if it is surely true then i wd also regret to buy this..


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ Moto has announced that it will not provide further updates to the XT5. It was in the news.


----------



## sam_azad (Feb 10, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Moto has announced that it will not provide further updates to the XT5. It was in the news.



thanks for informing..
i'll have to search something else now..!!


----------

